# Fletcher Pond - we have room for one person



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

3 of us are going to Michigan to the Fletcher Pond. We leave May 17 noon and come back May 20 night.

All is set up, boat and a cabin rented. This one extra guy was supposed to go with us but he did not get time off at work.

We stay:
http://www.lyonslanding.net/

If you don't know what Fletcher Pond is about just reply here.

The total cost (boat, accommodation, license, fuel) will be around $120-$160 per person.

ATM we have 2 other people going (excluding myself):
Tomasz - polish guy, we went to Fletcher Pond twice already together
Nick - British guy, very serious angler and outdoorsman. 

Let me know if you are interested.
greg


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

who all's going with you from the site??
littleking? liq. tension??

Lets pray for some hot days before we get there and we should all be into the mother load. there hasnt been a good breakout of fish yet so i am ready to work that lake over. 

we have to hook up, drink a beer and tell some lies.

we are staying at jacks landing greg


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

yeah, Eric (littleking) is going a week later. They could not get a room at all to go with us.

So when are you going newbreed? same time as we do? It would be great to meet up there


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

we leave the night of the 16 and return on the 20th.

shoot me a PM your phone number i have a ongoing delema.
we may have had someone back out as well.

We will meet up and i will be availible on cell # for on the water advice:B 

NewbreedMitch




leckig said:


> yeah, Eric (littleking) is going a week later. They could not get a room at all to go with us.
> 
> So when are you going newbreed? same time as we do? It would be great to meet up there


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

6146190114 is the phone i will have with me.

In our case - we have rented this huge 6 ppl trailor or something and there is only 3 of us, so there is tons of extra room. How many other people are going with you?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have 3 folks and was looking for a 4th to round out our cabin and 2 boat rentals. 300-350 includes everything...except food.

i may call you this week

*IT' SLIME TIME  *


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

looks like it will be a good time i may be in need to get with you on the phone pm me if there is a open spot


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

agen thanks for getting this going cant wait I love fishing for pike see you on the 17th leckig


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

SLIME TIME IT IS! WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO god i cant wait!

were going may 24th-27th going to be a great time... gonna get covered in slime and gonna eat tons of fletchers pond pearrrch (polish accent)

SLIME ROCKETS HERE WE COME!


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

You do know bass season don't open until *May 26th*


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont eat bass, so im not to concerned... you can still catch them though.

were there for slime rockets and pan fish


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Season is closed but they just changed the rule that you can legally catch and release all black bass in MI. NY has done the same.

Perfect timing here guys....Pike are recovered from the spawn and actively feeding in there optimal water temp. of 55-65 and the largemouth will be just awakining to an onslaught of Ohio anglers.


*I have a spot open @ Jacks Landing and as well as a 14ft Lund/with 10hp.

I will be leaving next wendsday May 16th @ 8-9pm and we will fish 3 hard days arriving back in Columbus on Sunday around dinner time.

If anyone wants to leave with me from Columbus you have a ride in my comfy Suburban a cabin with a bed and all amminities and boat rental. 
No panzys please. I fish hardcore and am looking for the same. 

$300-$350 will cover all expenses (cabin/boat/all gas for the trip and your license) all you bring/buy is food

send me a pm if you are seriously interested. 

newbreedmitch

I have some extra gear if you are lacking. *







toad said:


> You do know bass season don't open until *May 26th*


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

It would be my luck to get a once in a life time wall hanger bass and would have to let it go. AND no I don't want to hear about replicas -vs- real mounts, thats not why I posted this.
Good luck guys, If you had an extra day Lake St Helen is a pike heaven. You'll pass it on your way.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

yeah but you can spit shine a replica when your bored ...much like a pair of shoes


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

huh???????????


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey This looks like a fun trip, not as far as Canada but close to same experience-- Does Fletcherpond have a HP restricion? I am thinking about going up first week in June -- Thanks Mo


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

no restriction, just a common sense speed restriction... this place has millions of stumps.. yes, MILLIONS

i've tried to explain to people how many stumps there are, but they dont listen... just ask swollengoat about the minefield


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yup, be careful - I've seen guys out there haul azz, but I wouldn't do it. Maybe they know the lake better, or don't value their props/motors/boats as much as I do.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

DATE: May 15 2007 
The floodwaters are responding to the summer season itn grand style. We are seeing 30+ inch Northerns giving anglers an awesome time. With good numbers of decent size pike hitting on in-line spinners and spoons. Ask in the baitshop at Jacks for the hot colors of the day. Bass are being ridiculous in their bite, with a number of catch and release anglers having 60 fish days. Top water action creating alot a fun and excitment. The Crappie are moving away from the warm bays and are a little more difficult to find . Still great action once you find them though. Haven't heard much on the Perch , but know we have a good class of jumbos out there. Gills are not in yet for there spawning. Be coservate on your take please when they do. They are much to easy to catch at that time , an we need them to spawn for the future. Great time to be on Fletchers and enjoy northern michigan . Morels are popping up also right now.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

good post to see cant wait will see you up there newbreedfishing :B :B :B


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good luck, and be sure to try the spots on the map i sent!

i take 10 or so different colors of mepp's in size 3, 4 and 5 for pike... crawlers under float for panfish

never targeted bass but catch them pike fishing


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks guys. i might leave a few for you 

I will be power fishing for bass/pike and dont think there will be time for the panfish. I will be throwing spinnerbaits mostly. #1 pike and bass lure for me If my elbow gives me hell i may try some perch/crappie/gills. 
Dont expect that to be the case...going to get my cortizone shot this morn. and lots of advil. 
Will come over and visit you guys friday night time4fishing

I dream of pike...leaving tonight


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Give em hell Mitch. We expect a full report!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck Mitch. Stick some pigs!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good luck! make sure you throw some mepps'


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

got it covered mate...thanks for marking the map. maybe i will uncover a few honey holes myself. ive been known to go against the grain 
talk at ya when i return.

cheers



littleking said:


> good luck! make sure you throw some mepps'


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

littleking said:


> good luck, and be sure to try the spots on the map i sent!


Any chance I can get a glimpse of that map, I am making my first trip up there in August with my brother and some friends. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Pretty Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

fish riverbed in front of lyons for pike, rr bed for panfish, stumps north of south bank nest for panfish, due east of rr tracks for pike/panfish


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info King!!!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

is 23 inch bass a wall hanger? Tomasz claims he got one, but he was on his own with no camera... It happened this weekend at Fletcher.

Otherwise we got (4 of us) probably 60 pike or maybe more, we lost count, we lost quite a lot too, the biggest landed was 29 inch. We were told the pike will stop biting this Thursday, tomorow, not sure why...


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah id say a 23" bass is a wall hanger. My 8lb 8oz largie from this spring was only 23 1/2". I'd say that his had to weigh at least 6lbs up to who knows what. The Ohio record is 13 and change and its only 23". I think the record in MI is even smaller than that. Hope your buddy didn't release a record without getting a pic.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

leckig said:


> is 23 inch bass a wall hanger? Tomasz claims he got one, but he was on his own with no camera... It happened this weekend at Fletcher.
> 
> Otherwise we got (4 of us) probably 60 pike or maybe more, we lost count, we lost quite a lot too, the biggest landed was 29 inch. We were told the pike will stop biting this Thursday, tomorow, not sure why...




ha ha remember who showed you this wonderful lake greg


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i wouldnt mind going up in the fall LK
will give you a call and give you a few details about where we fished.

here is the only digi pic. i have from the trip. will develope the others soon.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

where are you getting your infor on the OHIO record fish Pigsticker??


*Bass, Largemouth 13.13 25 1/16" Farm Pond Roy Landsberger, Kensington May 26, 1976 *

Bass, Smallmouth 9.5 23 1/2 Lake Erie Randy Van Dam, Kalamazoo, Mich. June 16, 1993 

Bass, Spotted 5.25 21" Lake White Roger Trainer, Waverly May 2, 1976 

Bass, Striped 37.10 41 1/4" West Branch Reservoir Mark Chuifo, Ravenna July 2, 1993 

Bass, White 4 21" Gravel pit Ira Sizemore, Cincinnati July 1, 1983 





Pigsticker said:


> Yeah id say a 23" bass is a wall hanger. My 8lb 8oz largie from this spring was only 23 1/2". I'd say that his had to weigh at least 6lbs up to who knows what. The Ohio record is 13 and change and its only 23". I think the record in MI is even smaller than that. Hope your buddy didn't release a record without getting a pic.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

littleking said:


> ha ha remember who showed you this wonderful lake greg


you know, this is funnier that that. Do you remember how it took me 3 months of convincing tomasz to go for the first time? I had to almost beg him.... I am sure you remember when he said "we should ahve gone to O'Sha"

Well, we have done so well this year, I think I will next time go somewhere else, because it can only be worse at Fletcher. So I told Tomasz we have to look for another spot. No way... now he said he will go on his own if I dont go


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i agree, i've been going for years and every trip gets better.

catching fish does not make the trip good... it only makes it better.


----------

